#  > Petroleum Industry Zone >  > Geology & Exploration >  >  >  Sedimentary Environments from Logs

## yasiobasio123

Hello,

Does someone has *"Serra O.: Sedimentary Environments from wireline logs Schlumberger Internal Publication."* ??

Please share.



ThanksSee More: Sedimentary Environments from Logs

----------


## geophysicien1

please i need this book. Share

----------


## OBond

Please, take it from: **[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
Pass: Egyptian
Just I've forgotten where I get it from... :Confused:   Many thanks2them!   :Cool: 
With best regards to all members!

----------


## Kevin-Reiko

OMG!

Thank You OBond!

----------


## yasiobasio123

Hello,

Thanks but it says
The file you are trying to access is temporarily unavailable.
Can u tell any alternate??
Regards,

----------


## DAH7542

Same problem, please upload it again.......

----------


## kochichiro

Here is another link - **[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

----------


## DAH7542

Thanks a lot...

----------


## chintocles

Thanks  :Smile:

----------


## ahmedsisy

**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

----------


## vim

Thank you greatos

----------


## AliceC

Thanks mate!

----------


## mmg7812006

thank you

See More: Sedimentary Environments from Logs

----------


## Bonda

Thank you guys

----------


## patagonia

Can anyone kindly share Sedimentary Environment from Wireline Logs again?
I would like to exchange e-books if you need. Thanks and Best regards.

----------


## kochichiro

Here you go - **[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

----------


## patagonia

Thanks a lot kochichiro.
Please let me know if you are looking for any thing.

----------


## Rit

Can anyone share this book again because i already download the book in 4 shared but it's broken..

thanks

----------


## kochichiro

Here is new link - **[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

----------

